# Need help with food selection



## KelevsMom (Jun 20, 2012)

When I first got my 80 lb Husky mix in February, he was used to eating Purina and had very loose stool (score 25). I switched him to Before Grain, and his stool was a little bit firmer on that, but he hated it. So I went to Chicken Soup brand, which I love for my cats, but unfortunately that did nothing for him either. Neither did 4Health. The vet treated for parasites to no avail, then concluded it was food allergy or intolerance and set us up with prescription Iams Low Residue, and his poop actually looked normal within 24 hours! About a score 75! Well that food was very expensive, so I now have him on Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet potato and duck flavor, and his stool is becoming very soft again. I don't know what in the world to do for him, because my husband will not let me spend a ton of money on the dog's food. Maybe just try different foods with novel ingredients until something works?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Just because a dog food is expensive per bag, doesn't mean it's expensive to feed, if that makes sense. EVO and Orijen for example are very calorically dense foods, with mostly animal ingredients (so they have a higher digestibility).. so even though they are very expensive per bag, you feed a lot less to maintain weight. Plus generally with a higher quality food your dog is healthier, requiring less vet visits.. you do get what you pay for.

Would raw be an option?


----------



## KelevsMom (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I can't cook so it sounds viable to me! Haha. And the thought of my dog chewing on a giant beef shoulder blade makes me smile because I think of the Flintstones! Haha. Does it generally cost about the same as feeding kibble? I just feel terrible for my poor dog. I don't know if he ever feels sick or not.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Depends on where you live!! It can be as cheap or expensive as you make it. I suggest reading Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats all the way through, it's a great guide, and then asking questions in the raw section. Generally buying a separate freezer and buying in bulk is the cheapest way of doing it; done right it can be as cheap or cheaper than a good kibble. I love watching my 10 pound dog mow through a rack of pork ribs.. ;-)


----------



## KelevsMom (Jun 20, 2012)

Well the recipes on rawfeddogs.net seem easy enough to follow. "Take the lamb shank and hand it to the dog." Haha. I definitely will look into that, thank you! In the meantime, I'll still need a new kibble for him though :/


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I've heard really good things about the Acana single protein line- I think it comes in duck, chicken and lamb and is reasonably priced, it might be worth a try!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

You might want to take a look at Earthborn grain free formulas. They are reasonably priced compared to many grain frees and they've never had a recall. One of my dogs had colitis and has a chicken intolerance, but she is doing very well on the Earthborn Coastal Catch. http://http://www.earthbornholisticpetfood.com/us/dog_formulas/coastal_catch/..

I paid $47.99 for a 28 lb. bag of Coastal Catch. I think Earthborn's Meadow Feast (lamb) uses tapioca instead of potato which may be helpful..


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

KelevsMom said:


> When I first got my 80 lb Husky mix in February, he was used to eating Purina and had very loose stool (score 25). I switched him to Before Grain, and his stool was a little bit firmer on that, but he hated it. So I went to Chicken Soup brand, which I love for my cats, but unfortunately that did nothing for him either. Neither did 4Health. The vet treated for parasites to no avail, then concluded it was food allergy or intolerance and set us up with prescription Iams Low Residue, and his poop actually looked normal within 24 hours! About a score 75! Well that food was very expensive, so I now have him on Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet potato and duck flavor, and his stool is becoming very soft again. I don't know what in the world to do for him, because my husband will not let me spend a ton of money on the dog's food. Maybe just try different foods with novel ingredients until something works?


Tell your husband that if you buy a good quality food now, it will save on the upcoming vet bills and discarding of food.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Since the dog did well on the Iams Low Residue formula I'd suggest not changing protein sources. The Iams food has chicken and fish. Also, stay with a food that is low in fiber, 3.5% - 4%. He may also tolerate food that uses chicken fat rather than canola oil. The problem could also be the amount of fat. The Iams formula has 9% fat which is very low. Nutritional information can be found on the manufacturers web site, as well as on the bag of food. 

Allow 2-4 weeks when transitioning from one food to another. 4 weeks would be best as it would allow his digestive system to gradually adjust. Feed 2-3 times per day. Eliminate all treats, snacks and chews as they may be the source of the problem. Stress and feeding too much can cause loose stools.

Raw is the healthiest to feed. If it is not an option I'd get him back on the Iams forumla for a couple of weeks to be certain the poop is stabilized, then begin a slow transition to a new grain free food. 

Iams Low Residue ingredients:
Corn Grits, Brewer's Rice, Chicken By-Product Meal, Chicken, Fish Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Brewer's Dried Yeast, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Monosodium Phosphate, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate [source of Vitamin B1], Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement [source of Vitamin B2], Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride [source of Vitamin B6], Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Choline Chloride, Flax Meal, DL-Methionine, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Ethoxyquin (a preservative), Rosemary Extract

Nutrient	(percent)
Crude Protein, minimum	22.0
Crude Fat, minimum	9.0
Crude Fiber, maximum	4.0
Moisture, maximum	10.0
Omega-6 Fatty Acids, minimum	1.35*
Omega-3 Fatty Acids, minimum	0.27*


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I would not put the dog back on Iams before transitioning to a new kibble . . . no need, IMO. Simply feed a bland home-cooked diet of well-cooked rice at 75% to cooked ground chicken at 25% for a couple of meals. Then start slowly adding in the new kibble to the home-cooked.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

I can relate to your problems with loose stools/cannon butt. Even with expensive grain free dog food or homecooked rice and meat, the best stool I could get on my one lab was a soft serve appearing stool and his coat was thin, dull, brittle. 
I did not get a nice formed stool until I switched to a raw meat diet. Now they all have beautiful shiny coats! I am not able to afford/buy organic meat for my family or my dogs. But I have found places to get beef, pork, chicken, turkey and salmon. And it is cheaper than buying expensive Kibble! I have posted on Craigs list and have gotten free meat and venison (which is the only organic meat I feed). It takes some time and tweeking, but it is worth it! My dogs love the raw meat! They never had that kind of love for kibble!


----------



## hypers987 (Jun 17, 2012)

I had this problem with Kale as well. I started feeding Grandma Lucy's freeze-dried raw and his stools firmed right up. Right now he is on Evo Salmon and Herring and GL Pureformance Rabbit. When switching foods I also use a digestive supplement called Perfect Form by The Honest Kitchen. Huskies and Husky mixes are notorious for having sensitive digestive tracts unfortunately. Don't give up! It took me a full year to figure out what agrees with Kale.


----------

